

The Ioke philosophy - helium
http://olabini.com/blog/2009/05/the-ioke-philosophy/

======
richcollins
It's worth looking at the philosophy behind Io (Ioke's inspiration) as well:

[http://www.iolanguage.com/scm/git/checkout/Io/docs/IoGuide.h...](http://www.iolanguage.com/scm/git/checkout/Io/docs/IoGuide.html#Introduction-
Perspective)

------
uninverted
It seems like a lot of new languages have macros. Lisp is moving on to phrase
four of it's diabolical scheme...

~~~
delano
Pun intended?

~~~
uninverted
Unfortunately, you won't get clojure on the pun issue.

